# What's the worst sci-fi/fantasy movie you've ever seen?



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2003)

The title says it all.

Of course, I've got to vote for this for worst fantasy film -> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40355

As for worst sci-fi... I have to think about it.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 9, 2003)

The Avengers.

blech


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 9, 2003)

Worst fantasy film I've seen was the D&D movie without a doubt.

Sci-fi, let's see... so many, yet can't remember their names.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 9, 2003)

Worst fantasy movie: the animated LOTR. No doubt there.
Sci-fi? Well, although Battlefield Earth has a dire reputation, I would have to put my vote onto Howard the Duck. 
I still have nightmares about that one.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 9, 2003)

Worst Sci-fi I ever saw...has to be a tie between Ice Pirates and Starcrash.  Mindnumbingly bad.

Worst fantasy is much tougher.  DnD movie, Bakshi's LotR, too many others to count.


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 9, 2003)

I have to say the worst sci-fi film I have seen was a bad b grade movie called... well I can't recall the name.  Basically, an asteroid is headed for earth, and as a last resort they build these huge rockets in Antractia and move the earth out of the way...


----------



## Olive (Feb 9, 2003)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> *Worst fantasy movie: the animated LOTR. No doubt there.
> Sci-fi? Well, although Battlefield Earth has a dire reputation, I would have to put my vote onto Howard the Duck.
> I still have nightmares about that one.
> 
> Demiurge out. *




i quite like howard the duck. i definitely still have nightmares about battlefield earth.


----------



## John Smallberries (Feb 9, 2003)

Masters of the Universe (1987), with Frank Langella and Dolpf Lundgren.

EVAR.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 9, 2003)

One word - Zardoz.  A movie Sean Connery never wants to hear about again, I'm sure


----------



## Storminator (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm not sure which of these categories to put Yor, Hunter from the Future, but lord! that was one bad movie.

So bad it's actually good: Hawk the Slayer.

PS


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 9, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Worst Sci-fi I ever saw...has to be a tie between Ice Pirates and Starcrash.  Mindnumbingly bad.
> 
> Worst fantasy is much tougher.  DnD movie, Bakshi's LotR, too many others to count. *




Icepirates BAD? Take it back you heathen scum!


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 9, 2003)

I loved Ice Pirates and have fond memories of Howard the Duck...

Worst Sci Fi movie: Probably Phantom Menace but it could also be some Terminator clone as well...

Worst Fantasy movie: D&D, Animated LotR, and The Seventh Curse, a Chow Yun Fat movie that veers into so bad its good territory...


----------



## Whodat (Feb 9, 2003)

There was a smelly little pile of celluloid from the ‘80’s known as Megaforce. 

If your "friends" ever dare you to see this film, run. Run far and run fast. Change your name, and get new friends.

The movie was about a futuristic commando team equipped with flying motorcycles that fire rockets, and “battlefield dune buggies”. 

IIRC, I think all of the commandos from this elite fighting force ran around the battlefield in tight jumpsuits and wore bandanas, rather than body armor or helmets.

I had the feeling it was supposed to be a tongue-in-cheek action farce, but the movie was just… wrong. 

It was so bad that I wouldn’t watch it again, even if Mystery Science Theater 3000 lampooned it.


----------



## Furtive Noise (Feb 10, 2003)

Hercules vs. the Moon Men...  or maybe it was Hercules & the Moon Men... I often like movies so bad they're good but even I was in awe of its worthlessness.


----------



## John Smallberries (Feb 10, 2003)

Whodat said:
			
		

> *There was a smelly little pile of celluloid from the ‘80’s known as Megaforce. *




Back in the Internet's halcyon days (circa 1997), I ran a web page dedicated to all things Megaforce (and it's intrepid hero, Ace Hunter). Ah, youth.

DEEDS NOT WORDS!


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 10, 2003)

Worst SciFi Movie: 

*Star Wars Holiday Special*
I caught a part where ... Chewbaccas child was captured by Imperial Soldiers and had his toys broken. Then, he turned on a how to fix it video which showed us, STEP BY STEP FOR THE NEXT FIVE MINUTES how to fix it. Then the tape broke.

Unfortunately, it was only a copy (the original is too valuable to bring; someone might burn it)


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 10, 2003)

Fantasy: I've never seen Warriors of the Lost Kingdom, so I can't comment. About the worst that comes to mid right off, in a sword and sorcery vein, is either _Ator: the Fighting Eagle_ or it's sequel. And I'm too lazy to go to IMDB and look it up.  The giant spider... oh my god.

SciFi has to be _Screamers_. God, it was spitting bad, where you walk out of the theater spitting to get the bad taste outta your mouth. A close second is Aliens 3. Yeah, let's kill off the two nice characters from the second movie, AND let's get a director that heretofor has only done second-rate music videos.

My three all time crapazoid films have to be Mortal Kombat II (I was a very nice film, so the sequel being so bad hurt even worse), Batman and Robin (Way to kill a franchise, dude) and Screamers. Generally, I don't look at the truly low-budget films for this kind of consideration. They tried, on some level, most of them. But these.. either big budget, or an ace director, or coming on the coattails of a successful film.. they had no excuse. None, whatsoever. It's always said that no-one sets out to make a bad movie, but... sometimes you have to wonder.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 10, 2003)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *Star Wars Holiday Special *




I have only heard vile and hideous rumors of this.. thing.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2003)

Quest of The Delta Knights. David Warner owes me an apology.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 10, 2003)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *Ator: the Fighting Eagle or it's sequel. And I'm too lazy to go to IMDB and look it up. *




That sequel would be Ator the Blademaster, AKA Cave Dwellers.  For my money, one of the 5 best MST3K parodies ever.  My favorite part was the long, drawn-out flashback to all the events of the first film, as the old wise one tells his daughter the whole backstory.  Or as Joel and the bots put it, "This is the part of the film we like to call, 'She HAD to ask.'"



> _A close second is Aliens 3. Yeah, let's kill off the two nice characters from the second movie, AND let's get a director that heretofor has only done second-rate music videos. [/B]_



_

Wow.  I actually thought, in retrospect, that picking Fincher was a visionary choice.  I didn't like Alien 3 very much either, but I thought his directorial stamp was all over that film in a very good way.  And I LOVE everything he's made since.

For my 2 cp,  worst fantasy film is anything with Marc Singer.  Truly cringe-worthy.  Worst sci-fi is a little something stinky called Abraxas, Guardian of the Universe, starring once-and-future Minnesota Governer Jesse "The Body" Ventura.  It's about ... oh, I can't even get into it.  Go to IMDB if you gotta know.  Just, don't watch it._


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 10, 2003)

I ran across Beastmaster 2 on cable the other day and thought it was both a terrible SciFi movie and a terrible Fantasy movie.  Here's what happened:

Flipping around the channels, I find some loinclothed he-man and his pet tiger being attacked by someone in a rubber monster suit.  One of them is attacking via some sort of orangey eye-ray that looks like it was scribbled directly onto the film with crayon.  I watch in disbelief, trying to identify the film.  I give up after a few minutes because I cannot stand the pain of watching.

Ten minutes later, I have completed my cycle of the channels and have returned to the once mighty KRON (for Bay Area people.)  I find some sort of police-future thing going on, again the acting and production values are so horrible I, again, fail to ID the film before giving up.  

Later, I find out this was not two separate films, it was one single entity called Beastmaster 2.  Somehow the terrible SF police thing connected to the horrible Fantasy tiger-rubber monster thing.  I can't even believe it.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Of stuff I actually paid to watch (and therefore watched the whole thing) Freejack was pretty darn bad.  Mick Jagger and Christopher Lambert in some sort of futuristic penal colony.  Gah.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 10, 2003)

Freejack?  I think you are talking about a different movie.  Freejack had Anthony Hopkins, Jagger, and Emilio Estavez.  No Lambert or Penal Colony.  Though I think The Fortress has Lambert in a prison.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey there, Black Omega!
  Nice to see you again.  

  I got to admit, that Star Wars Holiday thing sounds pretty bad.
  I don't think I want to watch that tape ...

  The worst fantasy film?  

  Well, I can't say!  I'm so embarassed I watched it in the first place, that I am not willing to say the name!  (this is NOT meant as a joke, but is the truth.)

  The worst science fiction film?  

  I cannot give a specific film.  
  But I can give some scenes from various films:

  A ship taking off from Earth, but it has no real propellent (nor any substitute), and they comment cavalierishly about how rough the takeoff was because it shook slightly (in fact, considering what just happened to the Columbia, that is not bad ... it is outright offensive.)

  Any film that features trained NASA women fainting dead away because they see an alien.

  The scene from Flash Gordon where the tiger attacks his girl (it LEAPS on her, this thousand pound white tiger), and she is unharmed, and Flash Gordon then proceeds to strangle it to death with his bare hands (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!)

  Hmmm ... gotta ruminate on this one.  Gotta remember the truly bad moments in Sci Fi.  There are certainly enough of them.


----------



## Mallus (Feb 10, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *One word - Zardoz.*




The subject of Zardoz came up in conversation over drinks last week. Rather, conversation about "that movie w/Sean Connery in a diaper, all those sleek half-naked Eurotrash women, and the flying stone head that vomitted up rifles"...

Needless to say, I found a lot of brilliant moments in Zardoz. I can't quite argue that it isn't a failure, but its an ambitious one, with some startling imagery. And at least its an attempt at real sci-fi {however muddled and pretentious}, a bit like The Time Machine crossed w/Michael Moorcock's Dancers at the End of Time.
With Sean Connery in a diaper. I have to give some props to any director {in this case, John Boorman, who did Excalibur}, who is willing risk absolute ludiscrousness in order to realize their idiosyncratic vision.

At any rate, its certainly better than Battlefield Earth or the D&D movie. If only for all the stylish nudity...


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Feb 10, 2003)

Worst Sci Fi - "Hardware"

Worst Fantasy - "Yar, Hunter from the Future"


----------



## jdavis (Feb 10, 2003)

Watching Zardoz sober is a mistake, but it is no Battlefield Earth, and there is much worse out there than Battlefield Earth in B movies. It seems that a lot of SCI FI/fantasy movies are done on $50 budgets and shot "in the desert" somewhere. Hell Comes to Frogtown jumps to mind (pardon the pun).


----------



## Mallus (Feb 10, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *Watching Zardoz sober is a mistake*




Funny you should say that... the first time I saw it all the way through I had severe viral bronchial infection for which my doctor could only proscribe Tylenol w/codeine...


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Feb 10, 2003)

For fantasy I'd have to say _Beastmaster 2_.  I did see the second Gor movie, which was dreadful, but I hate _Beastmaster 2_ more, since I liked the original.

For Sci-Fi, hands down:  _Battlefield Earth_.  Possibly the worst movie I have seen of _any_ kind.  Makes _Showgirls_ look good.

Parked just above Travolta's Folly is a tie between _Star Wars:  The Flatulent Menace_ and _Star Wars:  Attack of the Clowns_.  No doubt _Episode III:  More Butt Lint From Uncle George_ will fall somewhere around here.

I adore _The Ice Pirates_, though.  It's (intentionally) hilarious, and has nods to almost all of the great Sci-Fi of the past, down to using some of the stock footage from _Logan's Run_ and _Silent Running_ that's been seen in many a cheap film.

I don't think _Zardoz_ is so much bas as incredibly weird.  _Megaforce_ is a movie I really, really wanted to see when I was about 13.  When I finally saw it at about 18 I was horrified at its badness.


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 10, 2003)

I tend to avoid these kind of threads since people will just insult movies I like, but I could not resist the temptation to add my own:

Plan 9 from Outer Space

SD


----------



## jdavis (Feb 10, 2003)

Sagan Darkside said:
			
		

> *I tend to avoid these kind of threads since people will just insult movies I like, but I could not resist the temptation to add my own:
> 
> Plan 9 from Outer Space
> 
> SD *




I think Plan 9 is so bad that most people assume it is the worst movie ever, of any genre, but it is funny. In a similar vien was Robot Monster, the alien (Ro-Man) was a guy in a gorrilla suit wearing a diving helmet and his futuristic lair was a kitchen table with a bubble machine on it in a cave.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0046248#comment


----------



## jdavis (Feb 10, 2003)

The bottom 100 movies from the IMBD.

http://us.imdb.com/bottom_100_films


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 10, 2003)

I will keep it simple because there are so many and I can't remember them all.  

Last year...Ploto Nash and Rollerball.


----------



## King_Stannis (Feb 10, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That sequel would be Ator the Blademaster, AKA Cave Dwellers.  For my money, one of the 5 best MST3K parodies ever.  My favorite part was the long, drawn-out flashback to all the events of the first film, as the old wise one tells his daughter the whole backstory.  Or as Joel and the bots put it, "This is the part of the film we like to call, 'She HAD to ask.'"
> 
> *




Oh yeah, I still have fond memories of when Joel and the bots pointed out that one of the bad guys was wearing a pair of Ray-Ban sunglasses. 

To this day, "Cave Dwellers" is the only movie I've ever walked out of....and I was 14 at the time with nothing to do. That's how bad it was...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 10, 2003)

Sci-fi: Dark City and Star Trek 5 (Where they look for god).  There are so many I it is hard to pick.

Fantasy:  It would be easier to list the 3-5 good ones, but I will go with D&D the movie as the worst.  Not only was the movie bad, but it had the worst title ever.


----------



## GuardianLurker (Feb 10, 2003)

Another vote for the D&D movie.

But for sci-fi, I doubt it gets any better than Dark Sun. The highlight of the movie is (quite appropriately) a talking bomb. I've only seen the highlights, and even that is too painful to repeat.


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 10, 2003)

> Freejack? I think you are talking about a different movie. Freejack had Anthony Hopkins, Jagger, and Emilio Estavez. No Lambert or Penal Colony. Though I think The Fortress has Lambert in a prison.




Ooops, you are right.  I've mentally combined my bad SF movies that begin with the letter "F".  

Somehow I transported Jagger into Fortress, which was the one I was mainly thinking of.   Still, I dont remember Freejack being very good either.  I think it probably says something that my brain has just lumped the two of them together to save space.  ;-)


----------



## Taboo (Feb 10, 2003)

I've narrowed it down to the animated LOtR and Battlefield Earth. I have to agree that Fortress was pretty bad too, and I really like Christopher Lambert!

We (my D & D group just had a discussion about the book Battlefied Earth and if you've read it, the movie is even worse since it butchered the book so badly. Apparently the movie was supposed to be a trilogy, but was so bad that it didn't have a chance!


----------



## Claude Raines (Feb 10, 2003)

The worst Sci-Fi movie I ever watched was Lost In Space. That I actually sat through the whole movie shows how much I needed to punish myself.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 11, 2003)

I feel so old.  For sci-fi, Barbarella.  There's so much else out there that's absolutely laughable, though.  

For fantasy, I'm less sure.  It's not a full-length movie, but all of you who think Bakshi's animated first half of LotR should be forced to sit through the follow-up that Christopher "I hate my father and am the antithesis of everything good in literature" Tolkien sold the rights to Rankin & Bass to produce.  I mean, they did a decent 30-minute run through for the hobbit, so they should be able to do a pretty good Return of the King, right?  Oh.  My.  God.  "Frodo of the Nine Fingers...and the Ring of DOOM!"  The voice actor of that freaking bard should be laughed out of any actor's union.  Forever.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 11, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *I feel so old.  For sci-fi, Barbarella.  There's so much else out there that's absolutely laughable, though.  *




AH!

!BARBARELLA! 

I forgot about that movie. It's so ... so ... well, it would be bad if it weren't so funny. Possibly the one line which was repeated the most by the people I know who saw it (even a poor soul who sw it x5 in one week) would be:



> I know nothing of that / this / it


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 11, 2003)

I confess I still have Barbarella on tape.  It's bad, but in a very entertaining, 'so bad it's good' way.  Unlike the DnD movie, which is simply unwatchable.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Feb 11, 2003)

Worst sci-fi movie ever?  Godzilla vs. King Kong.  It had two guys in rubber suits looking worse than I've ever seen, even from this era of film (60's, b/w).  It was complete with Japanese actors in black facepaint trying in vain to portray African natives in Kong's homeland.  'Zilla's son was in the movie too, I think, just learning how to use his breath weapon.  So cute, and so stupid.

Still, when you see it at 2:00 a.m. after not sleeping for two days, it's hillarious in its ineptitude.

Worst fantasy film?  I haven't seen too many to make a qualified judgement, but I agree that D&D was an abomenation.


----------



## Severion (Feb 11, 2003)

So many i disagree with, i just love bad Sci-Fi i guess.  THE DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS MOVIE WAS AN ABONIMATION!!! sorry i had to get that out.  
Sci-Fi, has any one seen "Super Nova"? It came out a few years ago, just bad, not Anaconda bad or even EGAAH bad, just bad.


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 11, 2003)

> Sci-Fi, has any one seen "Super Nova"?




Omigod.  Here is my Supernova story:

We went to see Toy Story 2 in the theater.  The first preview came on, for something like Scream 2.  "Hmm, thats not very kid friendly."  Next was Pitch Black.  "Definitely not kid friendly".  

Then Toy Story starts.  There are no titles, just a kinda junky looking spaceship drifting across space.  "Whats that?", says the GF.  "Maybe its Buzz Lightyear's ship?", I respond, trying to make sense of this thing.  

Then people come on the screen.  Real-live people, not Toy Story animated people.  Some are hanging out in their cabins, some are strange robots wearing a WWI aviators scarves and goggles.  Some are passionately engaged in carnal acts against the wall of the med lab.  Ooops.

Distraught parents leap from their chairs to find the theater management.  "Maybe this isnt Toy Story?"  Turns out its Supernova.  It took them a few minutes to shut the movie down, but that few minutes was more than enough.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 11, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> I confess I still have Barbarella on tape.  It's bad, but in a very entertaining, 'so bad it's good' way.  Unlike the *DnD* movie, which is simply unwatchable.




Hmmm ... for a second, I thought you said the *DVD* Movie. What a great Valentines day present!


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 11, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> I confess I still have Barbarella on tape.  It's bad, but in a very entertaining, 'so bad it's good' way.  Unlike the *DnD* movie, which is simply unwatchable.




Hmmm ... for a second, I thought you said the *DVD* Movie. What a great Valentines day present!


----------



## Lurks-no-More (Feb 11, 2003)

Armageddon is a horrible, horrible movie. I've watched it twice, first time when immoderately drunk (and hating it; the movie, that is), the second time sober just to see if it was as bad as I thought.

Yes, it was, and worse. 


Now Barbarella, which has been mentioned a couple of times, is very very very silly (what with her pink boxy spaceship and its cabin carpeted with artificial fur, the walls and all, plus more) but it's fun fun fun! I mean, if you take it in a correct mood, it's hilarious, like the part where Barbarella's going to be executed... with a flock of budgies! And her comment? "This is much too poetic a way to die."


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, personally, I think some folks are really judging on some sort of bizarre curve.  Zardoz is an embarrasing cultural artifact, for example, but it's not some horrid, unwatchable piece of filmwork in the same category as, say, _"MetalStorm 3D: The Destruction of Jared Syn"_, which is still a category higher in production values than, say, a Puppetmaster movie.


Picking a worst film is, of course, a personal choice, and there is no wrong answer.  However, I think there are different scales of 'bad'.  A film like "Megaforce" was, quite simply, well-produced and throughly terrible: but it was made to appeal to pre-teen males who neither wanted nor cared to be burdened with complicated issues of politics or realistic combat.  A film like "Zardoz" may have had a reach that exceeded it's grasp, but it wasn't full on awful in the same way as, say "Cherry 2000"...yet another in a long line of "all alien worlds look like the Nevada desert" movies.   And that's not even counting some of the horrible, horrible things that Sci-Fi Channel has produced in it's time.

ANd for the record: Rankin Bass' "The Hobbit" clocks in at a hefty 77 minutes, and is pretty darn faithful, while also being suitable for an all-ages audience.  The greatest sin of their version of "Return of the King" was that it was produced in the same way, intending to be a tale for children on broadcast television...it's not that it's bad, it's just a unfaithful, simplified version (and the song "Where there's a whip, there's a way" is a classic, IMHO).

The worst fantasy film?  That's a toughie, as there are so many to choose from, but many of them are guilty pleasures.  For example, I truly enjoy "Krull" and "The Sword and the Sorceror", even though I freely admit they're pretty campy stuff.  If pressed, I'd probably choose "Hawk the Slayer", which is pretty damn bad.


----------



## Zander (Feb 11, 2003)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *So bad it's actually good: Hawk the Slayer.*




I agree with you there. 

The most boring fantasy film IMO is Kull the Conqueror (not to be confused with Krull which had its moments).


----------



## Larcen (Feb 11, 2003)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *..."The Sword and the Sorceror", even though I freely admit they're pretty campy stuff... *




Sword and Sorcerer rocked!  The old-timers at our gaming table to this day use one-liners from that movie.

Oh yeah, speaking of Jared Syn, it reminds me of another movie I DID like:  "Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone"  Am I the only person that actually LIKED that movie??

But this is a thread of worst movies, so here are my picks:

Fantasy:  There are so many.  Today what comes to mind is "Hercules".  You know, the 1983 one with Lou Ferrigno.  ACK, this was bad.

Sci-Fi: How can anything be worse than Plan 9?


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 11, 2003)

The worst fantasy film I've ever seen was an Anime called _Shadow Skill_.  God.  That SUCKED.  And in a similar fashion, the worst Sci-Fi film I've ever seen was an Anime called _Violence Jack_.  For Live action, though...

Fantasy:
Hmm...D&D would be the worst, but I've been lucky in that I am usually able to pick good films to see, so I think I may have been spared...

Sci-Fi:
Species II.  Crap Sci-Fi.  Sickening Porn (well, the bursting apart bit at the end was).


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 11, 2003)

Larcen said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah, speaking of Jared Syn, it reminds me of another movie I DID like:  "Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone"  Am I the only person that actually LIKED that movie?? *




I can barely remember it, but I recall liking it when I was young.

SD


----------



## noretoc (Feb 11, 2003)

Spacehunter with Molly Ringwall.  I thought it was good.  I like it. I also like beastmaster a LOT, (the story was kinda rushed but it had some great ideas.)  I also loved Krull.  It also had some great ideas.  
The worst Sci-fi  definatley Battlefield earth.  I fell asleep at the theater watching it.  No lie.  
The worst fantasy, the D&D movie.  No contest.  I saw it on Encore just the other day again, and remembered how bad it was.  It was painful..  
Also another movie I thought was horrible (could be fantasy or sci-fi) was the live action Fist of the Northstar.  Complete utter trash.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 11, 2003)

noretoc said:
			
		

> *
> Also another movie I thought was horrible (could be fantasy or sci-fi) was the live action Fist of the Northstar.  Complete utter trash. *




I forgot about the live action Fist of the North Star, man that was bad, and not so bad it was funny, it was neither humorous or entertaining on any level, it was being punched in the kidneys bad.

I never saw D&D the movie and yes I do consider myself terribly lucky, I did sit through Battlefield Earth on HBO, of all the bad things that were said about it, it was actually worse.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

Good to see this thread is still going strong.



			
				noretoc said:
			
		

> *Spacehunter with Molly Ringwall.  I thought it was good.  I like it.*




I love that movie.  It's just funny!  

Has anyone ever seen Flesh Gordon.  THAT is just a bad, sick, twisted movie.  They keep showing it on space too.  Yuck!  Yuck!  Yuck!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 12, 2003)

My folks have chimed in on this poll.

  For Fantasy:  The Conqueror (with John Wayne)
  For Sci-Fi:  Lost in Space, the series (which they had to put up with through 3 consecutive male children.)


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 12, 2003)

The Conqueror...is that the John Wayne as Genghis Khan film?  I've heard that was pretty bad.

Now that I think on it, there was also a Lee Majors as a Viking fighting Indians movie, but it was so bad it was funny.


----------



## Mortaneus (Feb 12, 2003)

Street Fighter the Movie

Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, here is a BAD fantasy film.

  Satyrcon.


----------



## Tanager (Feb 12, 2003)

Worst sci-fi movie? 

Well, for my money the prize for that would go to....

_Space Truckers_ 

It's so bad, it's... awful.

While not exactly sci-fi, I'll add this one as it sort of tries for a sci-fi horror action blend (and fails miserably)...

_Reign in Darkness_ 

Has anyone else seen this blatant misuse of celluloid?

As far as fantasy movies go, well, as much as I hate to say it, up until the LoTR films pretty much all of them are awful on one level or another. Although the D&D movie was particularly painful. Sort of like jabbing one's eyes with hot knitting kneedles, repeatedly.


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 12, 2003)

Tanager said:
			
		

> *As far as fantasy movies go, well, as much as I hate to say it, up until the LoTR films pretty much all of them are awful on one level or another. Although the D&D movie was particularly painful. Sort of like jabbing one's eyes with hot knitting kneedles, repeatedly. *




You felt that way about Dragonslayer and Boorman's Excalibur?


----------



## Darius101 (Feb 12, 2003)

Dragonslayer was ok but I never really enjoyed it as much as my friends did. 
Excalibur rocked...I liked that movie up to the point the went looking for the Grail. Merlin was awesome.


----------



## Larcen (Feb 12, 2003)

Dragonslayer still has the best looking dragon to this day, IMHO.  When that thing was crawling around the tunnels, it looked REAL.  Well it did to me back then anyway.  

Excalibur, although not really authentic to the story in so many ways, is still awesome.  Loved Merlin.  Loved the clunky armor.  I have it on VHS and just recently learned you can get the DVD for around $10!  Sign me up.


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 12, 2003)

Larcen said:
			
		

> *Excalibur, although not really authentic to the story in so many ways, is still awesome.  Loved Merlin.  Loved the clunky armor.  I have it on VHS and just recently learned you can get the DVD for around $10!  Sign me up. *




I have it on DVD, and it's nice (and the picture's great).  While you're right that it's not even close to authentic with regards to weapons and particularly armor, the truth is that there are so many different versions of the Arthurian mythos, the only thing it was truly unfaithful to was a particular version, such as Le' Morte de Arthur.

And besides, shiny platemail just looks cool.


----------



## Prince Atom (Feb 12, 2003)

Worst fantasy?  Probably some little thing from Scandinavia that MST3K did, called "Jack Frost."  The title character was only in the last 15 minutes of the movie!

As for Sci Fi ... hmmm ... Probably "It Conquered the World."  This was so bad that Frank Zappa once mentioned that you could see the 2x4 that they used to make the monster wiggle in one scene....


----------



## Whodat (Feb 13, 2003)

I’m not sure if anyone has posted this link, but it ought to make for a disturbing trip down memory lane in any case.

http://www.badmovies.org/

How many of these have you watched?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 13, 2003)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *Worst fantasy?  Probably some little thing from Scandinavia that MST3K did, called "Jack Frost."  The title character was only in the last 15 minutes of the movie!
> *



What! I loved Jack Frost! It was bad, but it was bad in an entertaining way!
Also, I may have been too hasty with Howard the Duck, as I got several complaints about it being nominated. But any movie that takes place in Cleveland with the "California Academy of Science" clearly visible at the museum earns my emnity.
It's really the _second_ worst sci-fi film I've ever seen. Invasion of the Neptune Men was worse. In a Japanese sci-fi movie, one tiny-panted omnipotent child is bad enough. This one had five of 'em!

Demiurge out.


----------



## Elemental (Feb 16, 2003)

Batman & Robin.

By God.....what were they THINKING? Why is Bane a lobotomised moron in a wrestling mask? Who decided having Poison Ivy do a striptease from a pink gorilla costume was a good way to introduce the character? Why does this movie have Thurman, Clooney & Silverstone in it and still suck? Why does Batman carry an anti-freeze ray just in case he ever happens to meet a villain who uses ice as a weapon? Why are there rubber nipples?

I can laugh at just about anything, but that one just....traumatised me.


Second is 'Electra'. It stars Shannon Tweed, which should already be a warning. This one was mesmerising in it's sheer nafness. The plot, such as it is, centres around this lovable lunkhead who gets these pills that give him superhuman powers such as running in slo-mo, and tying knots at superhuman speed. He's hunted by two rubber-clad woman, led by his stepmom. Some highlights:

The scene where a van is escaping which the hero wants to stop for some reason. He runs after it with his superhuman speed. Hero running in slo-mo, with muscles bouncing. Driver of van looks in mirror and looks horrified. Repeat about five times, then the hero nudges the van and knocks it over.

The fight between the two henchwomen and the love interest. There is absolutely no way I can do this fight scene justice. They certainly move with a great amount of vigour, and appear hostile towards each other, but there's no way what they're doing could be described as fighting.


Third is "Armageddon" It was a good action movie on the whole, but there was too much SHOUTING AT HIGH VOLUMES, gratuitous jingoism (enough with the flags in every important shot!) and explosions whenever the plot thretened to lag, usally combined with more SHOUTING AT HIGH VOLUMES! Like a whole string of climaxes with no build up to any of them.



Edit: Oh yes, try this. http://www.rinkworks.com/badmovie/ Have a look at the reader reviews, especially 'Zone Troopers' and 'Jack Frost'.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned _Highlander II_ yet.

There should have been only one!!


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Highlander II yet.
> 
> There should have been only one!!   *




But luckily, I've never *seen* it.

See, one of my friends did, and he saw me the next day.  He said he felt so dirty, he felt like he needed to take a shower.  He felt *THAT* violated.  And some still say that the edit released in Europe made it a much better film.  As I like to say "Two times crap is still crap."


----------



## Zeddan (Feb 17, 2003)

Ewoks Battle for Endor

Mommy, please make the bad man stop!


----------



## jdavis (Feb 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Highlander II yet.
> 
> There should have been only one!!   *




During the planet Ziest scene a friend of mine got up to leave, I stopped him thinking "surely it will get better" It never did and I had to appologise for making him stay and suffer. That is a movie that owes me more than just my money back, they owe me a appology for the pain they inflicted.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 18, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> During the planet Ziest scene a friend of mine got up to leave, I stopped him thinking "surely it will get better" It never did and I had to appologise for making him stay and suffer. That is a movie that owes me more than just my money back, they owe me a appology for the pain they inflicted. *



An old gf of mine was a huge fan of Lambert.  We saw a review that went something like "Christopher Lambery and Sean Connery reprise their roles as immortal warriors from the planet Ziest.' and we really wonder if the reviewer had the right movie.  We owed the reviewer an apology, we -really- should have listened.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh, please, none of the films mentioned even approach the un-watchable, boredom-inducing, brain cell-killing spawn of evil such as:

*Night of the Lepus* - a small western town is terrorized by....giant rabbits.  Where are the French when you need them?  Anyway, I think the giant rabbits are finally defeated by.....car headlights.

*The Creeping Terror* - unattractive extras terrorized by, well, a very slow moving shag carpet.  The film was made without sync. sound.  Just narration.  That went on and on.  For what seemed like hours, as the carpet remnant approached a car & the poor lovers inside could not escape.  From a carpet.  That moved about five feet a minute.  Did I mention that many of the people in the movie actually *paid* money to be in the movie (instead of *getting* paid as extras)?

*The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies* - no film could ever live up to that title.  Though the musical number, "Uh Ooh Wow Wow" almost does.

*Rat Fink a Boo Boo* - by the same writer/director of the previous film.  I can not relate to you how mind-numbingly bad it is.  Wait, I can.  Makes the D&D Movie seem like, well, Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings.

And honorable mention to:

*The Terror of Tiny Town* - not a genre movie for these categories, it still deserves mention as the first (and last) all-midget western.  All I can remember is the one line (used twice): "Why, the low-down coyote!"  With 'coyote' pronouned kie-ote.  Well, it might have been "Why, the low-down varmint" but I really think it was "coyote."  I just can't bring myself to watch it again to see what the line really was.  And *Plan 9 from Outer Space* was one of the first movies I bought on DVD.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmm...now I'm trying to recall a French film done by their version of Ed Wood.  Some sort of zombie or  vampire movie but early on in the film the one camera was broken and would only film at half speed so the director had the cast do everything in slow motion in the hope it would all come out ok.


----------



## Dark Psion (Feb 19, 2003)

I would watch all the movies mentioned back to back just to never see my personal white whale;
 Superman IV!


There is no part of this movie that isn't painfull,

The repeated ad nauseum and baddly bluesceened supes flying into the camera

The Daily Planet baught out by a tabliod and all the reporters continue to work there.

Revealing his secret ID to Lois, flying her around for a while and making her forget again.

Superman decides to rid the world of nuclear missiles and all the nations just hand them over.

When Radioactive Man is blasting people and supes just stands there saying "No! Don't do that!"

Oh and Lenny Luthor


----------



## jdavis (Feb 19, 2003)

if your looking fro lowbudget bad  there was a movie called Curse of the Queerwolf, it was bad, real bad and that's all I'll say about that. 

Surf Nazi's Must Die, must be seen to be believed.

Barbarian Queen has been mentioned in other threads, soft porn meets barbarians meets oh so bad script. Heck they made a sequel.

Hell Comes to Frogtown, Roddy Piper at his best, which is really really bad.

Any Hulk Hogan movie, Santa with Muscles is one of the worst movies of all time.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 19, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *The Avengers.
> *




Bah, sean connery is never supposed to loose!

Biggest problem with The Avengers (besides the whole lack of an avengers feel) is the casting.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 19, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *The bottom 100 movies from the IMBD.
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/bottom_100_films *




There are a few movies there that come to mind as not being all that bad:

70. Super Mario Bros. (1993) 3.4 (2313 votes) - very campy, but rather funny
78 McHale's Navy (1997) 3.5 (865 votes) - again, there's a lot that I'd think was worse.
90 Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever (2002) 3.6 (1392 votes) - rather mediocer with overused plot and action, but none of it particularily bad. 
100 Beowulf (1999) 3.7 (1182 votes) - I only saw this once, and it was a few years ago, but I seem to recall it being decent.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 19, 2003)

2 nights ago I rememebred something worse than Species II.  We've got the DVD.  It was _Planet of the Apes_.

GOD!  That movie SUCKED!  It was SO boring!  And they changed the ending!  It was a classic ending!  But NOOOOO!  They had to Make Abe Lincon into an ape, WHICH MAKES NO ****ING SENSE!  Damn!  That was one ****ing, **** film!

And for some reason, my housemates _liked_ it.


----------



## Ristamar (Feb 19, 2003)

Elemental said:
			
		

> *....gratuitous jingoism (enough with the flags in every important shot!)... *




Ugh, that's freakin' Jerry Bruckheimer for ya.  Any movie his grubby little hands touch seems to rocket off of the jingoism charts.  He needs to stick with producing TV shows and stay the heck out of film.


----------



## Whodat (Feb 21, 2003)

Back in the early 80’s, I snuck in to see a horror movie that I’d heard a lot about. The movie was called The Howling. It was the best werewolf movie I had ever seen – maybe even to this day! Loved it!


In the mid-80’s there was a “sequel”, if you could call it that. Howling II…

Where do I begin with this one? Let’s just say that it was a confusing mixture between horror movie (and I use that term lightly) and soft-core porn.

I had to ask myself what Christopher Lee (yes, _that_ Christopher Lee) was doing in this movie.   

Let me put it this way, IIRC, the entire ending-credit sequence consists of a large-chested woman having her shirt ripped off over, and over, and over, and over – in a seemingly endless loop.

Thankfully Christopher Lee was not in any of those sorts of scenes. That would have been more that I could handle.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 21, 2003)

Worst sci-fi movie ever? Easily _Tank Girl_. I shudder at just remembering that awful, awful movie.

As for fantasy, I hate to say it, but yeah, the _Dungeons & Dragons_ movie does indeed come to mind, all the more so because I'm a D&D player.


----------



## Lurks-no-More (Feb 21, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Worst sci-fi movie ever? Easily Tank Girl. I shudder at just remembering that awful, awful movie.*




Hey, don't dis _Tank Girl_!
Sure the comic's better, and sure it doesn't make really much sense at times, but it's still way funny. The Cole Porterish musical scene at Liquid Silver is just too good... And I like Jet Girl, too.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 21, 2003)

Lurks-no-More said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, don't dis Tank Girl!
> Sure the comic's better, and sure it doesn't make really much sense at times, but it's still way funny. The Cole Porterish musical scene at Liquid Silver is just too good... And I like Jet Girl, too. *




Funnily enough I was just watching this on tape tonight.  It's not a great movie, and evidently it suffered alot from studio mandated editing.  But it's wild and funny.  I've seen far worse.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 21, 2003)

Now that I think about it, what brief moments I caught of _Barb Wire_ were probably worse than _Highlander II_....

I don't frelling care that Pamela '100% Fake' Anderson wears contacts!!!


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 21, 2003)

I would certainly nominate Highlander II as one of the worst movies of all time, though it does hold a certain perverse fascination as it is so monumentally incoherent that it should be shown in film schools as an example of how not to make a movie. For god's sake, it literally contradicts it's self from one line to the next.

I thought Armageddon, though was an extremely entertaining movie. I laughed my ass off at it, though not during the scenes where you were supposed to laugh. The idiocies in the movie are simply too many to mention. But one of my favorites was the TWO gattling guns that they mounted on each of the rover vehicles. Were they afraid that Marvin the Martian was going to try and stop them with his Plutonium X-47 Neutron Detonator?


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Feb 25, 2003)

worst sci fi movie ever for me is this island earth. the only reason i sat through it is because it was on the MST3K movie. worst fantasy movie i've seen (besides DnD) has got to be Reign of Fire.
Christian Bale is a much better actor than that.


----------



## dravot (Feb 25, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *2 nights ago I rememebred something worse than Species II.  We've got the DVD.  It was Planet of the Apes.
> 
> GOD!  That movie SUCKED!  It was SO boring!  And they changed the ending!  It was a classic ending!  But NOOOOO!  They had to Make Abe Lincon into an ape, WHICH MAKES NO ****ING SENSE!  Damn!  That was one ****ing, **** film!
> 
> And for some reason, my housemates liked it. *




You do know that the end of the remake is basically the end of the book that the movies were made from?  The only real difference is he lands in Paris instead of Washington, but considering that the author is French, that makes sense.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Feb 25, 2003)

Furtive Noise said:
			
		

> *Hercules vs. the Moon Men...  *




Nope, the worst Sci-fi was the first Hercules film starring Lou Ferrigno.  Very low budget and total camp, awful dialogue, a MUST SEE for any bad movie night.   You can skip the sequel that they made, it had a higher budget and isn't nearly as fun to laugh at.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 26, 2003)

Wasn't there a Hercules in New York? I've seen so many bad movies they all seem to blend together. Anybody ever see TC 2000? future world Karate movie, man it was bad.


----------

